
The first fungi-based “steaks” just announced - hockeystick
https://newfoodeconomy.org/move-over-plant-based-meat-fungi-steaks-are-here/
======
hockeystick
"At first glance, Emergy appears to be another company jumping on the plant-
based bandwagon. Across the food sector, well-financed companies are racing to
replicate the taste and texture of animal protein without actually using meat.
But this new offering is fundamentally different from Beyond Beef and the
Impossible Burger. While most alt-meat products, from veggie patties to fake-
chicken nuggets, approximate the finely minced texture of ground meat,
Emergy's Meati steaks strive to emulate whole animal muscle. The result is
geared more toward the steakhouse than the drive-thru."

